# Tarpon Rig from Academy?



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, I'm going to buy my first rig dedicated for tarpon fishing. The best and nearest place to me with reasonable prices is Academy. First question, can I get a decent rig for tarpon at Academy? I will fish the POC area exclusively for tarpon. Second, what rod and reel combination should I consider from academy? I'm thinking spinning reel in the 4k class (shimano, penn, etc.). Don't have a clue on the rod. My personal goal this year is to hook up and "land" one tarpon. If I have to give a budget for just rod and reel I'd like to stay in the $200 - $250 range if possible. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Get a Savage Rod Sabalo Seducer rod - custom built and made for tarpon fishing. Get a Penn spinning reel. Penn has a new sealed spinner. This should keep you under $250


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Scott, even better to support a local Texas rod builder. What Penn reel would you suggest?


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Maybe the Penn Battle 4000 or 6000?


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

Battle 6000. I have it and love it. I use it as my light offshore reel and my primary pier reel. Put on some braid and your good.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Here is a video of the rod in action.






The longer rod butt is takes a little getting used to but it is very helpful when fighting a tarpon from side to side.

The reel I use is a Van Staal. The best spinning rig ever made... EVER...

If you want to keep price down, I'd go with the Penn Battle also but go with the 7000 instead. You'll need the drag strength and spool with 50 lb braided suffix line. She'll hold a lot!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Scott said:


> Get a Savage Rod Sabalo Seducer rod - custom built and made for tarpon fishing. Get a Penn spinning reel. Penn has a new sealed spinner. This should keep you under $250


X2

Specsniper, i just had Don make me a sabalo seducer and i picked it up on Sunday. Rod is a badarse rod. Great action and great power. The quote of the rod and the reel keeping it under $250 though, not quite accurate. The rod itself is 250, but could you bump your range to about 300? because the rod is hand made in the US of A, and a **** good rod maker at that. Dont pay the same for a store bought rod. Go for US made and handmade at that. Call Don, you wont regret


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

I concur with the info above. I like the Penn Battle in the 6000... holds a bunch or 50 or 65 lb braid... and is a lot smaller and lighter...the best cheap rod /..... not as pretty but does not claim to be in the Ugly Stick.... rated at 50 lb.... you can not break it... nobody use 50 lb drag... I think half of line strenght is recommended.... 25 to 30 lbs of drag is a lot of pull.... think the cost is $79....good luck and see you there.

TC


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

I have my 6000 on a 9ft ugly. I love the combo! They penn colors and ugly colors kind of go together.


----------



## RHINO83 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a 15-40 8' shimano teramar rod that works well for tarpon ... Pair it up with a 5000-8000 shimano or penn and your set. If you would be interested in the rod let me know, I'd let it go for $90 .... Retails for $140. 
Ryan


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Ordered the Penn Battle 6000 online for a real good price. Now for the rod.


----------

